# Columbia Shaft Drive Value?



## the freewheeler (Feb 25, 2016)

I came across this bike today, but don't know much about it. I'm hoping some of you can shed some light on it for me. I believe it's a TOC Pierce (edit: now know it's a Columbia), but could not see the headtube to check for a badge. I think it was probably repainted, and the wheels are obviously not original. It looks like the handlebars and seat probably aren't original, either. No pedals. It's not the version with the shock-absorbing seat stay.

What do you think is the value in its current condition?


----------



## highwheel431 (Feb 25, 2016)

1899 Model 59 Columbia.  The only thing that is original is the frame and crank set that I can see from the photos.  Add to the not original list the fork and the rear hub.  Rear hub appears to be a later model coaster brake.


----------



## the freewheeler (Feb 25, 2016)

sounds like that's got "no" written all over it

thanks for your input


----------



## catfish (Feb 26, 2016)

There is a lot wrong with it. But for the right price it might be worth picking up.


----------



## the freewheeler (Feb 26, 2016)

The bike was at a retail setting, so no deals are to be had. Offered him a trade on my all original 1917 Iver Truss Roadster and he declined...glad he did!


----------



## Junkhunter (Mar 1, 2016)

So I saw one couple of days ago that I think WAS all original. I didn't really see anyone's opinion on what an all original would be worth. could someone maybe give a little more value info?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 1, 2016)

Early Columbia chainless bikes were very light, very serious machines.  By ca. 1910, with the bike boom over they were pretty much Huffys, just kids' toys like almost all US built bikes.  And now they are old Huffys.  For something as esoteric as these bike there really isn't a book value, for whatever that's worth- just look at beanie babies and depression glass.  There is always a novelty value to any chainless, and any suspension bike but look at the real quality of construction.  That is where the value lies.  A complete 1898-1901 bike with no issues should be worth a lot more than a similar later one, but I may be dreaming.  This idea came from handling the bits  of several abandoned chainless project bikes.  The build quality and the weight difference is instantly noticeable.  The bike in the picture is an earlier one with the threaded dust cap- get it off the ceiling, give it a heft and see what you think.  Really nice TOC components are available to finish it up.  Just my opinion.


----------



## locomotion (Mar 2, 2016)

yeah a lot of non original parts on there
someone said non-original rear hub, how was a coaster fitted on there .....  just curious, never owned a shaft drive
what was the asking price at a retail location?


----------



## olderthandirt (Apr 20, 2016)

i have a couple of these old bikes one is all original  most likely around a hundred dollars on a good day the other one has been replated and the rims are not correct about 10.00 is a good price since its been repainted and the seat has been recovered and its fitted with 26 inch clincher rims the po was making a rider out of it i still need the correct seat post and the sleeve with the nut on it to tighten it up with  i am willing to pay up for these items also need a correct pair of columbia pedals with the white rubber inserts  please help me to put this bike bike right and return it to riding shape and do your part to help keep this hobby reasonable for everyone ! way too many folks tying to get rich on hobbyist


----------

